# Aires in France



## pamjon (Oct 24, 2016)

Don't know if this is the right place , these Aires in the Vicarious Book are now closed.
Riscle - Mid Pyrenees
Lalinde  - Atlantic.

This aire Ouchamps we also visited but consider to be worthless unless you are really desperate. It is right next to a busy main road. You don't think so at first but within 1 minute we realised that it would be a mistake. The parking is so narrow on grass it would be lunacy to park there. This is in the central area.
We also visited Vic-en Bigorre  - Mid Pyrenees.  It was INFESTED with small flies. Within 20 secs my husband was covered and had to run back into the van. This may only happen in hot weather but we will not be going back.
Hope this is of some use.
PJ


----------



## tidewatcher (Oct 24, 2016)

*Aires update*

If you go on line with Vicarious Books there is a form you can fill in to update Aires information for the next edition. The company relies on feedback and it is gratefully received. Worth doing for the benefit of the wider audience.


----------



## pamjon (Oct 25, 2016)

Previously we have actually phoned Vicarious Books concerning the Aire at Le Boulou. They said that it had recently been inspected within 12 months, however, we have been using that Aire for the past 8 years. The Darlek and water facility has been taped off and unusable since then. Although we think the Aires book is very good and the MH's Bible they do not check everything properly.
PJ


----------



## runnach (Oct 25, 2016)

pamjon said:


> Don't know if this is the right place , these Aires in the Vicarious Book are now closed.
> Riscle - Mid Pyrenees
> Lalinde  - Atlantic.
> 
> ...



The only Lalinde I know is in the Dordogne on the river. ALternatives are Bergerac by the river , Tremolat , Limeuil or Monbazlliac which is private vineyard.

Domaine des Landes 

Channa


----------



## witzend (Oct 25, 2016)

tidewatcher said:


> If you go on line with Vicarious Books there is a form you can fill in to update Aires information for the next edition. The company relies on feedback and it is gratefully received. Worth doing for the benefit of the wider audience.



Easier said than done I tried once and they where far from Grateful


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 25, 2016)

pamjon said:


> Don't know if this is the right place , these Aires in the Vicarious Book are now closed.
> Riscle - Mid Pyrenees
> Lalinde  - Atlantic.
> 
> ...



Thanks for these updates.

I have removed AF Riscle and AF Ouchamps. The aire at Ouchamps is in a bad state according to Campingcar-Infos which accords with what you found ...


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 25, 2016)

witzend said:


> Easier said than done I tried once and they where far from Grateful



In their defence I made a number of submissions online a couple of years back, then received a free copy of the next edition


----------



## Mul (Oct 25, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> In their defence I made a number of submissions online a couple of years back, then received a free copy of the next edition




Sooooo, you're an "aire head" as well :cheers:

I've said n a number of occasions we get the book at every revision as we're listed in the credits. Cracking for an 11yr old to be in the book since aged 7 for being a wee "aire head" and look back on in years to come.
Wouldn't go France without it and POI's and aires de camping cars and Archie campings ... and .. and ... and.


----------

